# $0 bubble cloner



## farmergreen007 (Jul 9, 2014)

I needed a cloner ASAP and had no funds but all kinds of junk laying around the house from other projects this is what I came up with.
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1404904235355.jpg

That is everything I scrounged up
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1404904325674.jpg

I started by gluing the stone to the bottom of the container
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1404904482039.jpg

as I was waiting for the glue to dry I started on the lid I eyeballed the marks with a sharpie and drilled the holes with a step drill bit (the best thing ever for making holes in plastic containers)
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1404904827248.jpg

Once all the holes were drilled I put aluminum tape on the cover
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1404904924383.jpg

I also put aluminum tape on the bottom part I found a peace of black foam and cut it into strips about a half inch wide and two inches long to use as a collar to hold the clones in
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1404905152805.jpg

And this is the final product $0 and about thirty minutes in the garage. Later today I'll post a pic of it with some cuttings I put in it yesterday


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2014)

great price. nice.


----------



## farmergreen007 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks, it pays to be a pack rat if you have the space. Not a hoarder I only keep useful things


----------



## Dman1234 (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks Great, just make sure those holes are big enough to get the roots through when they are ready, maybe they already are, its hard to tell from pic.


----------



## farmergreen007 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thak you dman and here it is in use
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1404946892777.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 9, 2014)

:cool2:


----------



## farmergreen007 (Jul 21, 2014)

Maybe not the fastest cloner 11 days and four out of six rooted. One more will be ready to plant by Wednesday I think, and the last one by the weekend.

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1405939984719.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1405940004667.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 21, 2014)

It seems like it always takes me 14 days or so to get things to root.  Nothing at all wrong with 11 days.  Great job!  I like making something out of nothing, too.


----------



## Bios (Aug 18, 2015)

very nice thank you


----------



## zem (Aug 19, 2015)

nice little cloner there. i like to keep my pump above water level, not sure how necessary though, i never wanted to try otherwise. i worry that the line gets filled with water in case of electric outage and cause a return to the electric air pump eace:


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 19, 2015)

nice lil cloner youe have there my friends nice:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------

